

Ask HN: What Is The Best Web-Based Way To Collect Tips? - citizenkeys

What is the best way to collect tips on a website?<p>An ideal solution is one that not only makes it easy for people to leave a tip without leaving my site but also makes it easy to collect the money so I can spend it.<p>Collecting tips on service-based websites is a solution that benefits us all.
======
abraham
Have a look at WePay. They are more group oriented but might work for you.
<https://www.wepay.com/>

Google Checkout is another option: <http://checkout.google.com/sell/>

There is also Amazon FPS: <http://aws.amazon.com/fps/>

I doubt you will find a payment solution that lets the users completely stay
on your site. They payment service has no way to verify the payers identity
otherwise.

~~~
citizenkeys
WePay seems promising, plus they are a YC-funded startup.

WePay doesn't do a very good job of explaining on their website how you
collect your money, though. There's just some mention of a prepaid visa card
and that's about it.

If someone here works with WePay, seriously consider doing a better job of
explaining how people actually collect their money.

------
peter_l_downs
Paypal?

[https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?&cmd=_donate-intro-
ou...](https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?&cmd=_donate-intro-outside)

It does seem to have the drawback of redirecting users to another site.

~~~
citizenkeys
i really, really don't like paypal because of two things:

1) ruining the user experience by forcing users to leave my site.

2) waiting to get my money from paypal.

If you have the paypal debit card, you can get your money immediately from an
atm. but the problem there is waiting to actually get the paypal debit card.
also, if you manage multiple sites, you can't realistically have one paypal
account for multiple sites.

------
jluxenberg
Have you considered Flattr? <http://flattr.com/>

